# Custom PVC pipe fittings anybody?



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

I was checking out FORMUFIT and PVCFittings. These products seem like they would be very useful.

I would be interested to hear from anyone who has tried these or similar products. Are they standard? I mean it would be really great if you could mix and match these with the plumbing PVC found in hardware stores.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Formufit advertises its fittings as usable with standard PVC piping. The beauty of their site is that you can get fittings that aren't carried in the local stores.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Exactly... and being able to mix and match cuts down on some unnecessary costs. Gonna place my order this evening. I have an idea for a prop I saw once on Jay Leno. Just need to sketch out the design so I know what pieces I need to order. Thanks for the info RoxyBlue. I didn't see that when I was checking them out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're welcome If you look at their kits, many just include the fittings (easy and compact to ship), so they're meant to be supplemented by use of piping you buy locally (not so compact to ship). They also sell piping, but I expect most folks would buy at their local box store anyway.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'll quick add something. Have you ever checked with you local plumbing or hvac businesses? The box stores like home depot only carry the fittings that the average DIY person would buy. I didn't look at any of the kits that formufit sells, but all the fittings that they sell are all things that even our little shop in small town MN has on hand. Just a thought to though out there.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Really? I'll tell ya, the part that interested me the most is the Slip Tee. Obviously this has no plumbing value at all, but they can function as hinges for PVC projects.

I was sketching a new prop last night trying to see what specialty PVC fittings I would need. So far everything I need can be found at the hardware store except for 2 Slip Tees. Sure hope they don't mind filling a $3.60 order.


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

I ordered some Table Caps to attach the legs of my Space Ship to the bottom. I had been looking for a way to do just that, and stumbled on their ad. I ordered on Sunday. Order was shipped first thing Monday morning, and in my mailbox on Wednesday. Shipping was reasonable too. I will use them again!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

FORMUFIT is a sponsor of HauntForum and they have a discount running for our members. Just use the coupon code *HAUNTPVC* at checkout to get the discount.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Zombie-F said:


> FORMUFIT is a sponsor of HauntForum and they have a discount running for our members. Just use the coupon code *HAUNTPVC* at checkout to get the discount.


Excellent (rubs hands together)...

BTW - I'm trying to come up with a method of hinging to lengths of PVC pipe. I've seen FORMUFIT's Slip Tee, but that's not the type of hinge I'm looking for...

The idea is to have lengths of capped PVC pipe. A cord will run thru a hold drilled in each cap. The cord is knotted on one end and the other end goes down the PVC pipe to the actuator. The actuator pulls the cord causing the hinged PVC pipe to go from a 90 degree angle to straight.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Zombie-F said:


> FORMUFIT is a sponsor of HauntForum and they have a discount running for our members. Just use the coupon code *HAUNTPVC* at checkout to get the discount.


Having trouble with this code....



> _The coupon code you entered couldn't be applied to any items in your order._


I wonder on which items they are offering the discount...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've talked to the vendor and the problem is resolved.



FORMUFIT said:


> The HAUNTPVC code is good until November 14th. We did however, notice that we had our 'one use per user' restriction was on, and if the individual either previously used the code, or has a pending cart with the code in it, it would have been restricted.
> 
> Either way, we have lifted the 'one use per user' restriction. Otherwise, they should be good to go.
> 
> ...


----------

